# percy jackson and the olympians



## ASMA.G.ABORROB (Jul 11, 2011)

hi everybody what do you think about the series?? i read the first book and find it interesting 
which is better harry potter or Percy Jackson???


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

This should probably be moved to the Books section as you're talking about reading as opposed to watching.

I've read the entirety of both series, so here is a little feed-back.

Harry Potter - These books are much darker and written at a higher level of prose. Thus, they are probably for a slightly more mature audience, although still classfied as YA Fantasy. The HP series has much more intricate plotlines, far more character generation and original world-building, and a plethora of other issues that make these books, for all general purposes "better".

Percy Jackson - These books are quick reads, each being about a quarte to a third the size of an average HP novel. There isn't as much original world-building, although it is there. Based of the actual Olympians, the author used that structure as the backbone to his mix of ancient mythology and modern society. The books use over-simplified prose so as to be available reads for a very young audience. Not nearly as dark as the HP series, there is very little death - most creatures turn to dust and live to haunt Percy another day. There is more simple comic relief in this series as well.

All that taken into consideration, I enjoyed reading both, but I enjoy reading most stuff anyway. I did invest in buying each book of each series, so that says something. However, in terms of my own tastes, HP is far better than PJ in terms of characterization, plot development, world-building, and other intricacies.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 11, 2011)

In regarding the films, the HP series is a wonderful 'to-screen' adaptation of the novel set. The film for PJ changed and removed far too much and was a far cry from the text. It was pretty darn awful.


----------

